# Why did he headbutt baroni last night?



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

who was he and why did he do it? Was Baroni hurt? Why didnt he hit him back?


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

Yes I sae that, You just know there was going to be issues!! was you there? if so you would have seen them all at ringside and looking like TWATS, it was not a headbut tho it was just a clash of heads.

He never hit him back as that would have kiked off a right old punch up.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It was the other fighters brother.


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

McGrath said:


> Yes I sae that, You just know there was going to be issues!! was you there? if so you would have seen them all at ringside and looking like TWATS, it was not a headbut tho it was just a clash of heads.
> 
> He never hit him back as that would have kiked off a right old punch up.


I saw it on Nuts tv.


MLS said:


> It was the other fighters brother.


Never really followed british mma before, but this gives me the impression that brit fighters are hooligans.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

abs83uk said:


> I saw it on Nuts tv.
> Never really followed british mma before, but this gives me the impression that brit fighters are hooligans.


we are not holligans lol


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

lol because he knew he didnt stand a chance against "the best eva"


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

Well to be hinest iyt was only that small amount of fans that ruined it, why did his dick head brother gte in it was a fair fight, he is luckly he never got his head smashed in.


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

eric2004bc said:


> we are not holligans lol


Cage Rage is the lowest of the lows.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/search/phil+baroni/video/x63zrp_cage-rage-27-phil-baroni-vs-scott-j_sport

Heres the fight. Excellent KO.

Baroni didn't hit him because he seems to have grown up a bit. It's hilarious because he was actually being a good sport and checking on his opponenet, and he didn't even mention it after the fight.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

its a pity coleman wasnt on roids cus someone would hav had a boot to the face.


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

coleman???? who is that?


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

McGrath said:


> coleman???? who is that?


mark coleman


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

McGrath said:


> coleman???? who is that?



R u serios?
mark coleman first ever ufc heavyweight champ
2000 pride gp champion
was supposed to return to fight lesnar but got injured.
he was in baronis corner.

but dont worry you are new youll learn this stuff eventually.

a good thing for you to do would be go to youtube and watch pride decade the documentary, and just browse around watching fights and using sherdogs fight finder to look up old fights and events another good sight is www.mmalinker.com


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

I thought thast who you meant!!! However I never new it was coleman in his corner thats why I asked> I had good seats but never seen that.... shit.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice Knockout by Baroni. I liked it. Whoever that guy was with the headbutt should not be allowed to acompany Jansen to the ring anymore. That was really crass and puts his camp in a bad light I think. 

:thumbsdown: to the douchebag... 

:thumbsup: to Jansen and Baroni


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

the brother probably doesnt train or know what sgoing on. he just saw his brother get laid out and was pissed. The whole situation was pretty scummy. The guys gf or wife then comes in the cage and is talking mad shit.


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

mrmyz said:


> the brother probably doesnt train or know what sgoing on. he just saw his brother get laid out and was pissed. The whole situation was pretty scummy. The guys gf or wife then comes in the cage and is talking mad shit.


I take it that big talker Jansen forgot to tell hisfamily this is a pro sport? British mma is the filth.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL @ the commentators calling Phil Baroni "Extremely intelligent"! Are you kidding me? Watch an interview with him, then watch and interview with Vladimir Klitschko, then you'll see what intelligence is.

Just watched the entire fight. It was a really good showing from Baroni, specifically the takedown, the progression to mount and eventually the knockout. That said, there were some really embarrassing/stupid moments:

Commentators: "Jansen looks very composed" *Jansen's face is contorted in pain*

Commentators: "This idiot has just nutted Phil Baroni!" I'm British, but WTF, nutted? Shut up!

That awkward thing at the end of the interview where Baroni and the interviewers are yelling gibberish into the microphone, how friggin' embarrassing.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Heres the gifs http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-multimedia/39982-baroni-headbutted-cage-rage-27-gifs.html


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

abs83uk said:


> I take it that big talker Jansen forgot to tell hisfamily this is a pro sport? British mma is the filth.


You can't be serious? 

Paul Daley, Ian Freeman (admitedly back in the day), Boom Boom Cahoon, Bisping, Mark Weir...Thats just off the top of my head. There are plenty of decent english fighters competing in English MMA events, most of whom have competed in Cage Rage.

Apart from that fighters like Evangilista Cyborg, A. Silva, Mario Sperry, Vitor Belfort, Jess Liaudin, Jorge Rivera, Z. Galesic & Ninja Rua have all competed on cage rage cards at some point. These aren't complete scrubs, in fact most are still more than handy.

Hardly what I consider filth.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> LOL @ the commentators calling Phil Baroni "Extremely intelligent"! Are you kidding me? Watch an interview with him, then watch and interview with Vladimir Klitschko, then you'll see what intelligence is.


Intelligent isn't the right word, but he is charismatic and Hilarious.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Intelligent isn't the right word, but he is charismatic and Hilarious.


So are circus clowns, but I'd hardly claim they're "intelligent"! lol


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> So are circus clowns, but I'd hardly claim they're "intelligent"! lol


He may not be intelligent, but he is the best eva.

I seriously can't wait to see is next fight. He looks good at 170.


----------



## Haga (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a British MMA fan and I absolutly hate Cage Rage because of this sort of thing. Its just full of Southern thugs who think they are the hardest people in the world. We all know that Baroni is known for his gamesmanship but he showed none last night and the headbutt was uncalled for.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I just watched it on you tube baroni looked good. I thought it was funny that they went to the ground right after the announcer said "I would be very surprised if it go's to the ground."


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

lol @ baroni shaking jansens hand when he is still clearly unconscious


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

they should BAN all idiots, Bitc$^$%&SSS and Stupid Family members inside the cage or ring as it is disgraceful to the sport they are just putting down MMA, I hope orgs will be strict on this situations


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

snakerattle79 said:


> they should BAN all idiots, Bitc$^$%&SSS and Stupid Family members inside the cage or ring as it is disgraceful to the sport they are just putting down MMA, I hope orgs will be strict on this situations


lol repped


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

British fighters only know how to go standing up. The yanks know true MMA. Cage Rage wil go bankrupt soon with it's half full arenas.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

abs83uk said:


> British fighters only know how to go standing up. The yanks know true MMA. Cage Rage wil go bankrupt soon with it's half full arenas.


god damn america knows how to do it right.
bodog and the ifl.
repped.
especially kimbo slice.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Come on, you shouldn't condemn a whole country's MMA culture becuase of a few dumbasses. Som fine fighters come from our brothers across the pond! And I bet they competed in Cage Rage at some time or other.


And repped snakerattle hahah!


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Come on, you shouldn't condemn a whole country's MMA culture becuase of a few dumbasses. Som fine fighters come from our brothers across the pond! And I bet they competed in Cage Rage at some time or other.
> 
> 
> And repped snakerattle hahah!


Na man, british MMA attracts hooligans and yobs. These nobs need to step inside a ring and go with true yank mma specialists. Look at Jansen, he sounded like he was a football hooligan. The big talk but couldnt back it up. Baroni should have fucked up his brother.

Here is an update on the headbutt incident: http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=780


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I usually can't stand Baroni but that was a very nice KO and he showed a lot of restraint not tonking that little twat.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Come on, you shouldn't condemn a whole country's MMA culture becuase of a few dumbasses. Som fine fighters come from our brothers across the pond! And I bet they competed in Cage Rage at some time or other.
> 
> 
> And repped snakerattle hahah!


:thumb01: exactly


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

XitUp said:


> I usually can't stand Baroni but that was a very nice KO and he showed a lot of restraint not tonking that little twat.


Agreed, I'm surprised Baroni did restrain himslef.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Agreed, I'm surprised Baroni did restrain himslef.


Yeah he isnt a stupid guy, if anything he looked more offended then mad.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> He may not be intelligent, but he is the best eva.
> 
> I seriously can't wait to see is next fight. He looks good at 170.


Word.

Baroni's wrestling is under-rated, perhaps because it's so damn under-used?



> But Baroni stayed calm and made no attempt to exact retribution for the assault – although his cornerman Mark Coleman was reportedly eager to do so.


^That made me laugh hysterically.


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Big respect for Baroni for not reacting to this cowardly idiot. I bet his was stoned anyways.


----------

